# Got signed this week to my first A list Trailer Label (update)



## dannymc

hey everyone

i'm still kinda in shock about this but earlier this week i signed my first track to one of the biggest and most prestige's trailer music labels in the business, Really Slow Motion Music. this is another huge milestone for me from my beginnings on here 3 years ago. wish me luck with future placements 

Danny


----------



## Anders Bru

Huge congratulations Danny! I was just on their site today, listening to their newest releases. Would be awesome if you linked your music when it gets released. Best of luck


----------



## LamaRose

Congratulations, Danny! Best of future fortunes to you.


----------



## muk

Awesome, congrats Danny! Really Slow Motion is quite the name, so awesome achievement on your part to get accepted. I wish you the best of luck with them and a lot of trailer placements.


----------



## blougui

Congratz ! Where could we hear your tunes ?


----------



## dannymc

muk said:


> Awesome, congrats Danny! Really Slow Motion is quite the name, so awesome achievement on your part to get accepted. I wish you the best of luck with them and a lot of trailer placements.



thanks Muk really appreciate it 

Danny


----------



## J-M

That's awesome Danny, congrats! I hope that you get a lot of placements!


----------



## mac

Top man!


----------



## joed

Congrats and continued success!


----------



## dannymc

blougui said:


> Congratz ! Where could we hear your tunes ?



thanks man, i'm not sure you can. their albums are usually industry release only. but i'll let you know otherwise 

Danny


----------



## jononotbono

Good work man!


----------



## InLight-Tone

That's awesome, well done!


----------



## MPortmann

dannymc said:


> hey everyone
> 
> i'm still kinda in shock about this but earlier this week i signed my first track to one of the biggest and most prestige's trailer music labels in the business, Really Slow Motion Music. this is another huge milestone for me from my beginnings on here 3 years ago. wish me luck with future placements
> 
> Danny



Congratulations


----------



## musicjunk

wow congratulations.


----------



## Nesciochamp

Congrats! All the best with future placements


----------



## dannymc

huge news to share with you guys. my first track with Really Slow Motion Music was finally released to the industry today as part of Tenebris IV compilation. it was really fun to work on this project. the theme of the album is horror hybrid & sound design. really excited about finally getting my music out into the industry. another exciting milestone on this journey


----------



## benuzzell

That's awesome to hear! I imagine the last 3 years have been quite the journey. All the best with your future success!


----------



## joed

congrats!


----------



## J-M

That's awesome, congrats Danny!


----------

